
Ask HN: Pseudo Static Ip Service - xandroid4net
I am an ameteur home automation hacker and I am looking for a service that would securely track only my external ip address so that I could have a way to look up my exteral ip remotely.<p>Are there any services like that? I cant seem to find any.<p>Is that type of service in demand or am I a lone wolf?
======
ohyeshedid
You could use Cloudflare for DNS and their API[1] for updating a subdomain of
your own to your dynamic ip. With that, you could also use the dehydrated[2]
script with dns challenges to host subdomains with ssl on your lan. It's all
easily automated, as well.

[1]:[https://gist.github.com/larrybolt/6295160](https://gist.github.com/larrybolt/6295160)
[2]:
[https://github.com/lukas2511/dehydrated](https://github.com/lukas2511/dehydrated)

I can't suggest that cloudflare script, as I've long since rolled my own, but
there are plenty of examples out there.

------
cdvonstinkpot
This [1] works well if you're behind NATs where you don't have control over
port-forwarding settings, ie. Public HotSpots, etc.

[1] [https://github.com/beameio/beame-insta-
ssl](https://github.com/beameio/beame-insta-ssl)

------
detaro
you are looking for a dyn-DNS / dynamic DNS service like noip.com

~~~
xandroid4net
Great! Thanks!!

------
Raed667
I think DuckDNS is what you're looking for
[https://www.duckdns.org/](https://www.duckdns.org/)

------
freestockoption
I use afraid.org for my dynamicdns.

